# Harborside/Atlantis use of The Cove



## mariawolf (Oct 12, 2007)

I have read on another fweb forum web site that Harborside owners can use all the facilities of The Cove--I am curious if any owners have been lately and found that to be the case.  I can see using the beach,chairs etc in front of the Cove but I was under the impression the adults only pool was only for Cove guests.
I have e mailed Starwood owner services but in the past have found finding out this kind of information isn't always reliable.
Anyone have any more info on this??
Thanks!


----------



## nell (Oct 12, 2007)

If you go on Atlantis website under the map, it has listed the Cain at the Atlantis and the Cascades Pool is for Cove Guest only.  I'm not sure either of these is the pool you are refering to but I know other people have said that the adults only pool is for Cove Guests only.  Hope this helps.

Also the Cove Atlantis website says the pools are exclusive to Cove Guests.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 12, 2007)

I was there in August...they have guards at the Cove checking IDs


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 12, 2007)

That was my understanding also but on Trip Adviser several folks are saying they used the pool but I trust those on this site more!


----------



## califgal (Oct 12, 2007)

We were at Harborside in June.  We took the shuttle to the Cove.  You can walk through the common areas of the Cove, but  the family and adult pools are for Cove guests only. I believe they have a ddifferent wristband for Cove guests.  However, you can walk out the Cove walkway and go to the new pool close to Aquaventure and the Cove, I forget the name, but it is a zero entry pool and not as crowded as the rest of Atlantis.  Also the beach on that side is not very crowded.


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, I have seen that pool on the web cam==and the beach there looks like the former beach area that we went to prior to all the construction.  We haven't been since all the new areas opened so it is good to know you can take the shuttle there and go through the Cove to those new areas.


----------



## Transit (Oct 12, 2007)

When I was staying at Harborside  in June they didn't let you use any of the facilities at the Cove or even walk through the common areas.We were told by security the only area we could use was the beach and we were told to walk around not through the Cove .


----------



## califgal (Oct 12, 2007)

We were there for 2 weeks June beginning June 17-30..  When I say we walked "through" the Cove it through the common walkway areas...not into the actual hotel room hallways .We were not the only ones doing this.  The actual Cove only pools are only accessed through the hotel hallways or through the lounge areas.


----------



## Transit (Oct 12, 2007)

The staff at Harborside actually had given me incorrect info that as guests we would have full access to the Cove.So there I was all set to camp out on one of those nice pool beds   I was ejected


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 12, 2007)

The "Royal Tower" Harborside bus/van now stops at the Cove .... so it's definitely okay to walk through the common areas to go to dinner, the big pool by Aquaventure, Aquaventure itself, Dolphin Cay, etc.  We did it just about every day a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hcbspk (Nov 27, 2007)

*harborside and the cove*

We were at the resort in July.  We could use the public amenities of the Cove, with spectacular service.  We were brisquely turned away from the private part of the hotel.  With no loss of service or quality.  My family spent 6 days at the Cove instead of Atlantis proper.  We have owned for 7 years and have throughly enjoyed.  Bummer...

Cove was what Atlantis and Harborside used to be for owners. Downer.  We told them at our annual owner meeting.  We may sell...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 28, 2007)

i don't understand what you are upset about. how was the service at harborside? we have always experienced wonderful service there. has anything changed? are all the good staffers now working at the cove?


----------



## Westin5Star (Nov 28, 2007)

We were at Harborside from September 1-11.  We spent about 2 1/2 days at the Cove.  We ate at the outdoor food area (much better food and more expensive than the places at Atlantis), we used the pool, lounge chairs, restrooms, etc.  We spent alot of time in the water.  The only issue that we had was in getting towels without a Cove room key.  The Cove towels are white vs. the green and white striped of Atlantis and Harborside.  We felt very welcome and got great service at the Cove and we plan to return the next time we visit Harborside.


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't understand the poster above that Atlantis and the Cove were for owners.  All Atlantis facilities are available to Harborside owners--The Cove pool seems to be a separate entity of sorts--the beach is open I assume to all Atlantis/Harborside guests as well as the zero entry/infinity pool next to that lagoon--haven't been since everything new was opened in Feb/March so can't comment.
I can't imagine they would chase you out of the hotel as there are restaurants there that I would guess are even open to non guests.


----------



## califgal (Nov 29, 2007)

Possibly people were trying to get into the adults only(read topless) pool, and hallways to the rooms at the Cove which would be only for registered Cove guests.  The walkways and restaurants and gift shops are open to everyone.......they're not going to chase away possible business!


----------



## Westin5Star (Nov 29, 2007)

The Cove pool is for Cove guests only.  Unless you are staying at the Cove hotel or the residences, you are not supposed to be able to use the pool.  We didn't ask permission and had no problems with using the pool.  It is not really a big deal as I think that the pools at Atlantis are better anyway.


----------



## hcbspk (Dec 11, 2007)

There are two pools at the Cove.  One that is for Cove customers only, the other is connected to the Mayan temple pool area and is for all registered guests of Atlantis and Harborside.  Lovely, lovely... no trouble with towels or anything other aspect of the service...at The Cove.

The issue we had, was that at Harborside, there was a noticeable decline in amenities and service.  Specifically, shuttle buses, maintenance (interior and exterior) and The Point.  It seemed that resources had been shuffled to the newer part of the complex and that Harborside suffered.  Our perception.  The front desk was and has always been fantastic/responsive when issues were brought to their attention.  However, those things were basic, and part of what we pay HOA fees for.

Our experience was disappointing this year based on previous years of travel.


----------



## komosatp (Oct 10, 2008)

I’ve been lurking on this board for a year or so, not having posted anything, but I think its time to share what I know and see if there are any next steps.

As this discussion correctly notes, Atlantis is not granting us owners (and our guests) access to two new pool areas near The Cove and Reef.  These two new pools, Cain and The Cascades, are designated as ‘exclusive’ to people staying in The Cove.  Given the contract that we all made with Starwood & Atlantis when we purchased our units, we should have access to these pools.

How do I come to this conclusion?  Based on our original access deed, Harborside guests should be classified as if they are guest of The Cove or Reef, not in the Royal towers.   

*The Background:*

Before The Cove was built, all guests in Atlantis’ hotel rooms were in the same class.  Yes, the Royal Towers were the nicest rooms, but there was no differentiation amongst guests based on what tower they were staying in.

But now Atlantis has made some things exclusive to guests in The Cove and Reef.  Ergo, Atlantis is now classifying guests based on which tower they stay in.  What’s wrong with that you ask?  Doesn’t Atlantis Have the right to run its business as it sees fit? Absolutely, yes it does.

But it also made a promise to us Harborside owners.  It promised us that Harborside owners will always be considered to be the same as guests in “the Atlantis Resorts’ premier luxury Hotel Rooms".

Section 1.1.4 of the original access deed (dated January 27, 2000) addressed the possibility that Atlantis might build something better than the Royal Towers and assures Harborside owners that their access will always be a premier level of access.  It says that Harborside guests will be treated as if they are “occupying hotel rooms at the Royal Towers at Atlantis or any such other Hotel Rooms as may be intended to replace the Royal Towers Rooms as the Atlantis Resorts’ premier luxury Hotel Rooms”

So last year I contacted Starwood and Harborside to raise this issue.  The bottom line is that Atlantis is maintaining that The Cove is not “the Atlantis Resorts’ premier luxury Hotel Rooms” despite the fact that The Cove has the highest starting rates, the largest standard rooms, the most luxurious in-room amenities, and access to exclusive pool areas.  

*Why Should We Care:*

The spirit of the agreement we all made with Atlantis assured us that we‘d always be treated just like the typical guest in the nicest tower at Atlantis.  The addition of The Cove was the first time that this promise has been tested since Harborside was started.  And Atlantis has decided to find a way out of its promise, and come up with a contrived technicality to deny us something we are entitled to.

Additionally, the capitulation by Starwood and our board really disappointed me.  The people that are supposed to be representing you and me (the directors of our vacation clubs and condominiums) decided that Atlantis’ position on this was reasonable and acceptable.  A lawyer at Starwood responded to the issues I raised, summarizing the position of the board and from that letter it was clear to me that our board of directors was not looking out for the owners’ best interests, but Starwood’s business relationship with Atlantis (the President of our condo and vacation club board, Thorp Thomas, is an officer in Starwood’s vacation ownership company).

From a financial perspective, another important issue is Atlantis’ position on this matter, and Starwood’s/our club’s directors acceptance of it, threatens the value of our investment.  I’m sure most of us bought at Harborside because of its relationship with Atlantis.  If Atlantis is allowed to unilaterally decide where Harborside owners may and may not go on property, then what is our investment really worth?  And what does the future hold if we don’t assert our rights now?

So if this is just the first of many additions to come to Atlantis, shouldn’t we set the precedent now that Harborside owners are not a bunch of chumps who Atlantis can treat in any way it wants?  If we don’t, I worry that the next fantastic addition to Atlantis will be off-limits to us lowly timeshare owners.

*What I’ve Done:*

Last year I signed a retainer with a class action lawyer to represent our interest.  He was successful at getting Atlantis to own up to its mistakes in the past, but it’s become clear to me that he’s not interested in moving forward.

I’ve been slow in prodding him to move, and I hadn’t posted on this board in deference to him devising a legal strategy.  But now it seems we’re on our own again and I’d like to get some measurement of how interested other people are in this issue.  So if you care, or think this is dumb, please post here so I can decide how much time to dedicate to this issue.

Thanks for reading this far.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 10, 2008)

I just returned from Harborside. We used both pools at the Cove with no problems. There was nobody checking wristbands or anything for access to the Cove pools. The Harborside shuttles to/from the Cove were crowded every day.


----------



## komosatp (Oct 10, 2008)

gmarine said:


> I just returned from Harborside. We used both pools at the Cove with no problems. There was nobody checking wristbands or anything for access to the Cove pools. The Harborside shuttles to/from the Cove were crowded every day.



When you say "both pools": you were allowed into Cain and The Cascades pools?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 10, 2008)

i will be there in 3 weeks and i will see for myself. and then i will get back to you.


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 10, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> i will be there in 3 weeks and i will see for myself. and then i will get back to you.



We were there Aug. 29 - Sept. 5th and were at the Cove on 2 separate occassions.  The first was to see a sunrise and we were in the vicinity of the Cove pool at about 7 in the morning - there was a guard who turned us away.  The second was an afternoon when outer bands of Hanna had closed all the beaches.  There were no guests at the pool and we were once again turned away.  

Obviously from the postings of others who have been allowed access, there is a real problem with consistency in applying whatever the correct policy may be.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 10, 2008)

*Harborside service and information--spotty*



calgarygary said:


> We were there Aug. 29 - Sept. 5th and were at the Cove on 2 separate occassions.  The first was to see a sunrise and we were in the vicinity of the Cove pool at about 7 in the morning - there was a guard who turned us away.  The second was an afternoon when outer bands of Hanna had closed all the beaches.  There were no guests at the pool and we were once again turned away.
> 
> Obviously from the postings of others who have been allowed access, there is a real problem with consistency in applying whatever the correct policy may be.




We just returned from harborside last weekend. First trip. My family generally enjoyed themselves . This whole thread  --where people cant figure out what is and is not the policy -- pretty much sums up our whole experience. 

We found the service at Atlantis generally very pleasant. We always received patient answers witha big lovely smile. What we found, however, was that despite all the courtesy, more times than not, the information we recieved was just plain wrong. It was quite frustrating. Literally, you could ask 3 people and get three of the most pleasantly and politely delivered WRONG answers!

The food at the point is really pretty aweful. We ate there one night just because after wasting time traveling to 2 separate CLOSED restaurants ( after asking and being told they were open) it was getting late and with 2 22 month olds I just wanted to be close to home in case they melted down. 



So I am not at all surprised the some can use the Cove and others get turned away...perhaps they are less strict in low season. We did not use the pools or beach but only visited for dinners/drinks, a trip to the spa, and Dolphin Cay, but we did not notice anyone checking if you were a Cove guest anywhere.

I did have one other really MAJOR service complaint, but as it is not pertinent to this thread, I will not go into it.

Anyway, aside from that we had a good time. So quiet this time of year...I adore hurricane season in the Caribbean becuase it is so quiet and peaceful!

Cheryl


----------



## clsmit (Oct 11, 2008)

Whirl said:


> I did have one other really MAJOR service complaint, but as it is not pertinent to this thread, I will not go into it.
> 
> Anyway, aside from that we had a good time. So quiet this time of year...I adore hurricane season in the Caribbean becuase it is so quiet and peaceful!
> 
> Cheryl



Please post separately what your major complaint was and how you handled it. I know your frustration with dinners -- we had a bunch of the marketplace restaurants closed to private parties when we were there in August.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 12, 2008)

*Off topic - Harborside service....Unbelievably Unresponsive*



clsmit said:


> Please post separately what your major complaint was and how you handled it. I know your frustration with dinners -- we had a bunch of the marketplace restaurants closed to private parties when we were there in August.




OK. So now that I am home, I hope to chalk it up to a  really bad day, but it still makes my blood heads toward a boil to think about how inconvenienced I was. 

First of all ( not terribly relevant, but anyway)...we bought two 2 Bedroom deluxe rooms from II get-a-aways....not cheap, but far cheaper, obviously than an outright rental...nonetheless....my means of getting there should not have an impact on service received.

So, understand that I already had to join my family halfway through vacation because of my work situation and would spend my daytime hours working while my family properly enjoyed their stay ( ok...garnering a little pity).  I joined them basically fro dinner each evenin. To be fair, I share that only because, if I end up seeming like a lunatic, please understand the caveat that I am am operating at a fairly high stress level presently....

Anyway, we checked into Harborside around 2:00. Only one of our 2 rooms was open. These are deluxe or premium 2 BR...so it is really 2 lock-off units....

The babies needed to nap, so we were happy to get into one room earlier. Because the room that was ready was near the elevator I gave that room to my parents and other guests and wanted to take the one further away for ourselved, just in case the proximity to the elevator proved noisy.

OK. THE MAIN ISSUE (Its late;I tend toward rambling)....Our  second room was available about a half hour later around 2:30. Unfortunately, they had forgotten to unlock the interior lock-off door between the first and second bedroom. 

No problem, I  called and requested that someone come to open up the doors. They said someone would be right up, but that was far from the case. I waited about an hour holding off on any real unpacking . Called again......Ok..to spare all the gory details...called housekeeping and the front desk repeatedly over FIVE hours with 45 minute to one-hour intervals until the last irrational hour ....and each time politely but with increasing firmness  restated my "outlandish" request to have the room unlocked!  I gave the children baths ( The tub is on our side of the unit) and walked them out into the public hallway wrapped in nothing but towels to get their clothes and diapers and all the stuff I finally unpacked by going out and back in through the public hallway dozens of times. 


At one point, they told me they could not come because, well....it had started to rain! Huh? no umbrellas in the Bahamas....the staff literally will perish in the poison rain?  Note, however, that it started to rain about 2 hours after the initial request and stopped and still no one came. 

Me, a normally very level headed and well composed individual....I have to say when asked you how I handled it....NOT my finest hour. Basically, I lost it!
Lost it in a way I never have in my life and hope never to again!!!

At 7:30 ( FIVE hours later).... 

I called the desk ( warning them I was a "woman on the verge of a nervous breakdown) and that if someone was not up to unlock the room in the next 10 minutes that I would come down to the lobby and scream and generally make an absolute nuisance of myself until I was aided with this small task. 

She put me on hold for five of those minutes .....I hung up...and I marched down the street and into the lobby with one wide-eyed twin  on my hip  ( sitting slightly askance and looking at me in silence as if to say "look at mommy-hope I never see her this mad at me- at least until I am a teenager") and well...I can't even believe I am posting this....but I just started to scream...not loudly, but loud enough....people checking in, going to dinner, just generally trying to be on vacation. 

I know none of it was necessarily the fault of whatever poor individual was in my path at that time, but I just wanted it fixed so I could put my kids to bed and not have them locked away in a room I had to enter with a key through a public hallway!!!

I continued my rant and before I settled down and left the lobby, they called to inform them and thus me, that a manager had just personally left the room and unlocked it. 

Thanks! Did it really need to take all that?  Did you have to force me into years of therapy over this?

Really a low point for me, but never so inconvenienced. So there you have it.

I also didnt mention that that I havent seen any of my 3 kids in 4 days and one has been battling a very high fever and very very cranky and uncomfortable, so in the midst of all this I am also trying to figure out how to soothe/treat her and communicating with my pediatrician at home....

Oh well...I could go on and never intended to go into it at all, but I am up and can't sleep and you asked...so...that's my story.

Cheryl


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 12, 2008)

I am hoping that they were just having a REALLLLLLY bad day there as I can say since I have been going in 2001 I can only remember two occasions where we had to call a second time-----------we go in January and I hope this is not now common place service!


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 12, 2008)

Also wonder what building you are in and if you notice work going on for the renovations in building 7--the reception building.


----------



## clsmit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm really sorry you had such a bad day! All of us Mommies on this forum have been there in one form or another. Hope the rest of your trip went well and that you got to relax a little!

I HATE having to work when I'm supposed to be on vacation!


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheryl --

Thanks for the smile!  Quit beating yourself up -- as CSLMIT said, we've all been there once or twice!  My daughter thinks I'm the reason the feds took over security at airports -- many of my finest moments have taken place there!

-- Jerseygirl


----------



## Whirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for your support. I am sure it was a very bad and uncharacteristic day there. I could accept that then and even more now, but it didnt give me any more patience at the time and it still really irritated me  that it had to happen to me! Oh, well....

On to the next destination....

Cheryl


----------



## alexb (Oct 14, 2008)

i tried to access the cove pool today and was asked if i was staying at the
cove before being denied access


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Alexb-----
I have a favor to ask--since you are currently there could you inquire about the renovations going on in Phase 1--building 7 which is the reception building.
They were due to start early September and if you can get any information on when they expect to be done that would be really helpful information!


----------



## alexb (Oct 14, 2008)

i will try and find out for you tomorrow they have a section of building 4
taped off as if they were doing something to that building


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks! any info would be great! We go to one of our units first week of January and I hope it is done as I love my marina view and don't really want to be in a different building!


----------



## alexb (Oct 14, 2008)

are the units in phase 1 bigger than the units in phase 2 ?


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes--the square footage of the two bedroom lockoff in phase 1 is very close to the square footage of the three bedroom in phase 2. I think the three bedroom will accommodate 10-11 while the two bedroom lockoff has a maximum of 9 and that is if you request a rollaway or aero bed.
I believe, although not 100% sure, that the three bedroom is actually a two bedroom unit with a one bedroom attached similar to a lockoff--haven't actually seen one but that is my recollection from info I got at an owners update.
Just make sure that when you purchase==resale==or direct that you buy in the season you want as trading is not that easy--for example if you own Platinum and want to go in gold you would need to wait till 8 months out and then be in competition with all other Starwood owners trying to trade in.
Also most Phase 1 units are fixed with the ability to float whereas almost all of Phase 2 is float so there you are not really ever guaranteed a particular unit.
In my case I own a 4th floor marina view in the reception building so if I go my "owned" week I always get my unit. In a float situation a unit number is really only on the deed for purposes of recording.
You will find a lot of useful information here so make sure to do your homework before you buy anything!


----------



## clsmit (Oct 14, 2008)

Pictures on the layouts are here http://www.harborsideresort.com/villaFeatures.php (and maybe in the sticky. I'm being lazy). The 3br LO is a 2BR with a 1 BR LO with 3 total baths.


----------



## alexb (Oct 16, 2008)

i took the tour this morning and they said the refurb of phase 1 will not start
until 2009.


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks--I guess the prior information posted was incorrect--did they give you any other interesting information about new construction of the next phase??


----------



## alexb (Oct 16, 2008)

they are not aware if more timeshares are going to be built they did mention
that 3 more water parks are to be build.


----------



## ljwhit (Oct 20, 2008)

*recently there*

I was also to Harborside the 1st week of October.  We too, needed to have the joining doors unlocked, and for the record, was taken care of in about 15 minutes.  Few other minor items were handled within an hour of our requests.  Guess we were very lucky.  I asked what the construction was about at the mouth of marina entrance opposite The Point Restaurant.  The salesperson told me it was to be more pools.  I mentioned it on another Forum and another poster said it was to be 3 bedroom timeshares but NOT part of Starwood, would be part of Atlantis.  The unofficial "guide" on the water taxi also said it was part of Phase 4 Atlantis and would be timeshares.  So who knows!!  Construction on Building 4 is/was painting and power washing the exterior of the building.  We had a great time and I have not one complaint about our experience.


----------

